
A TV set turned into a useless brick by Android malware - DemiGuru
https://boingboing.net/2016/12/27/heres-a-tv-set-turned-into-a.html
======
viggity
since it is near impossible to find a "dumb" tv anymore, the big lesson is to
never stray from google play or amazon app store.

~~~
ganoushoreilly
This is actually a GoogleTV by LG, which they killed off.

~~~
nilleo
I'm not entirely certain, but I think it was a reference to installing apps
from the app stores rather than side -loading.

------
walterbell
Buy a short-throw projector instead. Most have only display inputs, no network
connection.

------
ocdtrekkie
My advice:

1\. Don't buy anything running Android if you're not prepared to compile your
own patches for the rest of the time you own the device beyond the
manufacturer's support window.

2\. Don't buy a smart TV. Just don't. Buy a TV, plug something smart into it.

~~~
eikenberry
We just bought a new TV this past fall and I also wanted a 'dumb' TV, but
there were only like 1 or 2 non-smart TVs and they both had poor screens.
Seems like they days of a smart-tv being an up-sell/optional are past.

~~~
dragonwriter
A TV is a display plus a TV tuner plus potentially other things (and in-built
"smart" boxes are increasingly common other things), if you want to avoid the
other things, you may need to look for a display/monitor, rather than a TV.

That said, it seems fairly easy to find new, non-smart TVs online, though they
may not be popular in retail showrooms (where more SKUs mean more space and
more risk of analysis paralysis, but not necessarily more sales or profits.)

~~~
ocdtrekkie
The big difference between a "display/monitor" and a "TV" is not just the
analog inputs, but also the remote control, built-in speakers, and often
things like multiple HDMI inputs. I actually have always bought dumb TVs to
use as computer monitors for this reason... TVs, while similar in price, are
superior on features.

